# ScanSpeak updated their 10m driver, is no longer copy of 10f-4424



## ean611 (Feb 2, 2010)

See: (Updated Sept 2, 2021)


https://www.scan-speak.dk/datasheet/pdf/10m-4614g06.pdf



They didn't change the part number, but the specs are quite different from the old version. Moving mass is up from 2.8g to 3g as well as T-S params that are a bit different. The magnet structure is closer to the 8414, as is the moving mass (8414 is 2.93g, but is 8 ohm driver)

I'm going to try a pair of these, will be interesting, as I think these look unique enough that may not be able to rely on Erin's Audio Corner's tests of the 10f.


----------

